# Where should I start?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Whatever direction you want to go in. Performance? Appearance? Interior Comforts?

HERE'S A TREAD ABOUT TUNES:









Gen 1 Tuning Comparision Thread


I have been seeing a lot of questions lately among members about the various tuning options available for the Cruze. I'm creating this thread to aid those who are trying to make the decision of whether or not to tune their Cruze AND if they decide to tune it, which option they want to go with...




www.cruzetalk.com





I've learned in the past, that it's important to figure out what direction you want to go in and then stay with it until your happy. Otherwise you can spend a little bit over here, a lot over there and still not get good results or the results you want.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> Whatever direction you want to go in. Performance? Appearance? Interior Comforts?
> 
> HERE'S A TREAD ABOUT TUNES:
> 
> ...


I'd primarily like to optimize for performance but I also don't want to leave appearance in the dust. Example, I want to make the car quicker but I also want to do a dash kit to get rid of the gray plastics in the car.
But, to answer your question, probably performance.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> I'd primarily like to optimize for performance but I also don't want to leave appearance in the dust. Example, I want to make the car quicker but I also want to do a dash kit to get rid of the gray plastics in the car.
> But, to answer your question, probably performance.


Personally, I would choose 1 category to start with. Work on it until you are happy. And then start on the 2nd category. And work on that until you are happy. And so on. IMO It's easier to focus/plan that way. Not to mention easier to budget.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> Personally, I would choose 1 category to start with. Work on it until you are happy. And then start on the 2nd category. And work on that until you are happy. And so on. IMO It's easier to focus/plan that way. Not to mention easier to budget.


Makes sense, especially on a tighter budget. Besides that thread, you have any recommendations for a lower-cost higher performance tune?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> Makes sense, especially on a tighter budget. Besides that thread, you have any recommendations for a lower-cost higher performance tune?


There are basically 5 options for tuning the Cruze that I know of:

BNR
TRIFECTA
ZZPERFORMANCE
VERMONT TUNING
HP TUNERS (Tune it yourself)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> There are basically 5 options for tuning the Cruze that I know of:
> 
> BNR
> TRIFECTA
> ...


Trifecta looks to be the best bang-for-the-buck.
What do you recommend for intakes? (Making a little list of upgrades I’d like to do). I’ve been eyeing the ZZP one.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> Trifecta looks to be the best bang-for-the-buck.
> What do you recommend for intakes? (Making a little list of upgrades I’d like to do). I’ve been eyeing the ZZP one.


I've had both the K&N Intake and an Injen Intake. I switched to the Injen because the IAT is lower than with the K&N.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

btempyy said:


> Trifecta looks to be the best bang-for-the-buck.
> What do you recommend for intakes? (Making a little list of upgrades I’d like to do). I’ve been eyeing the ZZP one.


Stock intake with resonator removed. It can be your first free upgrade:









How-To: Bypass the Intake Resonator


How to Bypass the Intake Resonator This is a very simple procedure, but several people have requested a write-up showing what needs to be done step by step, so here it is. This article explains how to bypass the intake resonator and misc plumbing on the Chevy Cruze. Once this modification has...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Stock intake with resonator removed. It can be your first free upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks perfect until I can get my new intake! Thanks!


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

btempyy said:


> That looks perfect until I can get my new intake! Thanks!


Update: Haven't got to fully send it yet, but it sounds sick. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Do the mods I did and you’ll be happy. I have a trifecta tune, downpipe, Wastegate actuator, and intake. It’s plenty fun to drive at around 220 crank horsepower and also all of this will probably cost you under 1k


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

cruze991 said:


> Do the mods I did and you’ll be happy. I have a trifecta tune, downpipe, Wastegate actuator, and intake. It’s plenty fun to drive at around 220 crank horsepower and also all of this will probably cost you under 1k


You still have stock exhaust aside from downpipe ?? any chance of a sound/ vid clip currently trying to make the decision on the downpipe..


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> You still have stock exhaust aside from downpipe ?? any chance of a sound/ vid clip currently trying to make the decision on the downpipe..


I do. Same tone maybe 10% louder. But a lot more whistle at startup and during acceleration. Faster spool too.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Dangit just when I thought I spent enough on this new toy.. here goes another 200 bones.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

cruze991 said:


> Do the mods I did and you’ll be happy. I have a trifecta tune, downpipe, Wastegate actuator, and intake. It’s plenty fun to drive at around 220 crank horsepower and also all of this will probably cost you under 1k


What does the wastegate actuator actually do? I've seen it on the ZZP site and never really understood what it did.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> What does the wastegate actuator actually do? I've seen it on the ZZP site and never really understood what it did.


A wastgate actuator mechanically opens and closed the wastgate flap.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

btempyy said:


> What does the wastegate actuator actually do? I've seen it on the ZZP site and never really understood what it did.


Opens the wastegate when there is too much boost to slow the turbo down and let exhaust flow past the blades, and holds it closed when there isn't enough so the turbo can build boost.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Opens the wastegate when there is too much boost to slow the turbo down and let exhaust flow past the blades, and holds it closed when there isn't enough so the turbo can build boost.





JLL said:


> A wastgate actuator mechanically opens and closed the wastgate flap.


Does it make a difference to actually have the billet one? Basically what I'm asking is what is the difference


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

btempyy said:


> Does it make a difference to actually have the billet one? Basically what I'm asking is what is the difference


Oh, yes of course, they are stronger and can hold most boost with a tune, if you aren't tuned, then no. The stock one can be pushed open under higher RPM and you will lose boost. The aftermarket ones are also adjustable, the stock one is not.


----------



## btempyy (Mar 8, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Oh, yes of course, they are stronger and can hold most boost with a tune, if you aren't tuned, then no. The stock one can be pushed open under higher RPM and you will lose boost. The aftermarket ones are also adjustable, the stock one is not.


TL;DR, wait until I get my tune  (Hopefully the summer when I'm making more)


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Oh, yes of course, they are stronger and can hold most boost with a tune, if you aren't tuned, then no. The stock one can be pushed open under higher RPM and you will lose boost. The aftermarket ones are also adjustable, the stock one is not.


What he said.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

btempyy said:


> TL;DR, wait until I get my tune  (Hopefully the summer when I'm making more)


Yes do that. You don't want to mess with anything on the LUJ without being tuned for it. They are extremely sensitive engines.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

btempyy said:


> 2014 Cruze LT/RS. Bone stock. I don't know where to start! I've heard that intakes can do a pretty decent amount but a tune is definitely needed? I'm also trying to stay on a pretty tight budget, at least to start off. Any help is needed!
> 
> Also, while I'm here, am I able to just swap the headlights on these and not buy a whole conversion kit? Or do I have to? Also, best places to buy interior/dash kits. That's about all I can think of for now, thanks in advance everyone.


!. Start saving for a tune
2. Start using midgrade or better fuel
3. Browse the How-To: section for cheap upgrades
4. Wait before you waste money on items you do not know well enough to understand what exactly they are offering you.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

btempyy said:


> Does it make a difference to actually have the billet one? Basically what I'm asking is what is the difference


Big difference. I used to only hit about 18 psi of boost and peak 21 but after getting the zzp one, I’m holding 22 psi consistently. It pulls a little harder and there’s a little sound difference at wide open throttle.


----------



## Chris510 (Mar 26, 2021)

btempyy said:


> 2014 Cruze LT/RS. Bone stock. I don't know where to start! I've heard that intakes can do a pretty decent amount but a tune is definitely needed? I'm also trying to stay on a pretty tight budget, at least to start off. Any help is needed!
> 
> Also, while I'm here, am I able to just swap the headlights on these and not buy a whole conversion kit? Or do I have to? Also, best places to buy interior/dash kits. That's about all I can think of for now, thanks in advance everyone.


Personally from what I've seen it depends on what headlights your looking at. The aftermarket headlights I have were an almost direct OEM swap. The only real thing that required attention was the LED light bar in them and even then it was just some wire splicing


----------

